# Egg Spots on Males?



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!!'

My current spawn is 10 weeks old and they are growing bigger and bigger! My question is how to tell which is which, i read males can have "fake" egg spots is this true??? Most of mine seem to have the egg spot and my largest fry whichi was sure it was a male seems to be a female lol. 

Also im planning seperating them soon but im kinda sketchy on whats what, i plan to keep all the females together until they are bought. Is it ok to net them? I dont know howd i seperate them if i cant?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

WAO! It's nice to see you posting! How are ALL your fishies? I remember you had TONS from AB 
I rejoined the forums last week... I'm ready to start breeding again and I'll be getting my new pair next week.

So you're breeding now! I would love to see your pair and your fry!
Yeah, juvies are very tricky that way... they will have you wondering. It is possible to see fake eggspots on boys. It's hard to know but a combination of eggspots and size of ventral fins will give you a good idea.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> WAO! It's nice to see you posting! How are ALL your fishies? I remember you had TONS from AB
> I rejoined the forums last week... I'm ready to start breeding again and I'll be getting my new pair next week.
> 
> So you're breeding now! I would love to see your pair and your fry!
> Yeah, juvies are very tricky that way... they will have you wondering. It is possible to see fake eggspots on boys. It's hard to know but a combination of eggspots and size of ventral fins will give you a good idea.


Thanks  my fish are good, gettin colder so Im trying not to buy much lol! Yaa last couple mths iv been staying away from aquabid! I dont buy as much as i used too!

Wheree are you gettin ur pair from?

I have a post somewhere in this forum awhile back with pics of the mom dad and fry i will be posting new pictures tomorros as well sincr theyve grown so much!!!! 

Some of my fry have very little torn fins so i think its time to seperate or at least seperate the larger ones because thr smallest ones are being picked on! But thanks for your advice ill figure it out its tough for me! Lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's awesome!

Yeah, I moved from Texas to Seattle so weather change is significant... no more "room temp" betta tanks 

I'm getting them from Karen (martinsmommy)... who else? LOL! The male won 1 and second place in 2 different shows. I'm very excited to get them in the spawning tank but will have to wait a month before I do. I'll be away for a week in November so don't want to have fry I have to leave unattended for that long. I did it once and it didn't turn out very well.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice!!!! Well good luck on your spawn 
Im actually getting my 2nd one ready , tank is sitting . Should be able to put the male in this week! Im excited! Loved seeing my babies grown and show colour sucha surprise makes me proud!! Lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Males can have eggspots :/ the babies I got from Cajun have them (even my boy) and one of my walmart males has one 
They like to make it hard for us


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah when they're young it's hard to sex. I have one suspected male left, that I am pretty sure is female, but still not 100% so s/he stays in the divided tank. it's not really a fake egg spot, but it's their breeding tube, normally not visible but sometimes is. Best indicator is fin size, anal length, ventrals and body shape.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay well ill post pictures so you guys can help! Lol thanks!!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking forward to pictures. I do my best last ditch(if i can't tell by fins or eggspot) effort by having them flare and looking at their beard. o.o


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In general:
males have bigger/longer fins, brighter colors, thinner body .... if they do show a white spot, it's usually sort of creamy not a distinctive white dot.

Females usually have smaller/shorter fins, less vibrant colors (not always), often show breeding bars when they color up, thicker body, and a clear visible white spot.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a betta that was offered as a female on AB. She turned out to be a he! I'll keep him because he is beautiful, but he won't be part of my breeding program. He no longer fits in with my plans. By the way, I also have bettas from Martinsmommy. See you at the shows! (I hope).


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

if you can't tell the genders then jar the ones you KNOW are male, then jar aggressive ones has they show up.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Im gonna keep the females together and jar the males but my only worry is that taking them out of a warm tank (83) into a container (can be as low as 70!) is not gonna be good! Any suggestions on what i can do??


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I use under tank reptile heaters to keep the jarred fry warm. It isn't perfect but the jars stay between 76 and 82 even at night. Just use electrical tape to stick it to the bottom of a sheet of glass and put the jars on the glass. Other people keep all their fish in a closet and use a space heater or lamps to keep it warm.
http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=MZ30050&child=MZ30050&utm_source=pscseggl2&utm_medium=pscse&utm_campaign=pscseggl2&utm_content=MZ30050


----------

